# I need quotes to remain positive



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

I just want to stay positive,
I get so bogged down every hour of the day and I need to keep persuading myself that I should JUST BE POSITIVE

Right now i'm on a high, just told myself to "try your very best first, before you give in to failure"
And so im going to try my best to improve my social life right now. I give myself 6 months


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

There's an entire thread on positive quotes if you go to the 'Positive Thinking' subsection.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/post-a-quote-that-inspires-you-86371/


----------



## BIliet (Nov 8, 2012)

A positive thougt will lead to a positive attitude and approach towards life. With positive thinking you will always remain happy and will surly look at the brighter side of things. A positive thought will show you a right way and direction to live life. In short, evry thing will be positive in your life, if you will think positive.


----------



## jamesmorkal12 (Nov 10, 2012)

There are lots of websites where you can read positive quotes.


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

Some good ones here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/post-a-quote-that-inspires-you-86371/


----------



## agamemnon (Nov 11, 2012)

The most beautiful and inspiring quote about life.

“Dying was nothing and he had no picture of it nor fear of it in his mind. But living was a field of grain blowing in the wind on the side of a hill. Living was a hawk in the sky. Living was an earthen jar of water in the dust of the threshing with the grain flailed out and the chaff blowing. Living was a horse between your legs and a carbine under one leg and a hill and a valley and a stream with trees along it and the far side of the valley and the hills beyond.”- Ernest Hemingway, For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## xxsnapshot (Dec 18, 2011)

I put this as my background picture to remind myself of this everyday.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

"I just want to stay positive,
I get so bogged down every hour of the day and I need to keep persuading myself that I should JUST BE POSITIVE

Right now i'm on a high, just told myself to "try your very best first, before you give in to failure"
And so im going to try my best to improve my social life right now. I give myself 6 months"

This


----------

